# Upgrading?



## Matt HKD (Dec 31, 2015)

So I got my first set-up in 2007 which consisted of a K2 Anagram board (155), Ride LX bindings, and some Vans boots (not sure which model, I can add a picture later if needed).
Since then I have been snowboarding maybe 10 times, but I recently moved to Colorado and got a season pass. I've already been 7 times this season, and I can tell I've gotten a lot better already. I plan to keep up this pace, and I am going twice this coming weekend.

My question is when do I know when and what to upgrade? I want to do a little park riding, but nothing too huge. I also like riding the trees and on the groomed runs, but I want to progress so that I can do small tricks outside the park including butters, presses and spins.

Also, I can get some pretty decent discounts with Salomon, so if anybody has recommendations on their gear and if it would be a good fit for me, I would appreciate it!


----------



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Highly recommend going to some demo days at any one of your local hills.
You'll know pretty quickly after testing out some new gear whether you need to upgrade or if your current stuff is holding up or not. 

Also, if you do decide to upgrade after demoing new stuff you'll already have a headstart on deciding what direction to go with regard to board/binding selection.


----------



## Matt HKD (Dec 31, 2015)

Thanks, that's some good advice. I don't see any demo days coming up at the mountain I have my pass to, but maybe one of the others I have discount tickets at has one soon. I also looked at demoing at a local shop, but they charge about $40 a day, which will get expensive quick.


----------

